# On One Inbred - Geometrie und Alternativen



## Deleted 76843 (2. August 2010)

Nach 2 Jahren mit Lizenz werde ich wohl aus verschiedenen Gründen im nächsten Jahr in der Fun Kategorie starten, sowie die Ausrichtung hin auch zu Marathons legen. 

Ich möchte nun weg vom einheitlichen schwarz-weiss Racebike hin zu was zeiltosem und individuellem. Mir gefallen schon seit längerem die schmalen Stahl Rohre, als Schüler ist man halt mit dem Budget recht begrenzt (wenn die Kosten nicht mehr vom Team oder ändlichem Getragen werden). So bin ich beim On One Inbred gelandet.

Ich bin selber 1.76 gross und mein Racebike hat eine RH von ca 42cm. Der 16er Inbred Rahmen hat nur ca 40cm Rahmenhöhe und ich möchte gerne was komfortableres. Also den 18er nehmen 44/45er Rahmenhöhe? 

Gibts hier wen der damit Rennen fährt? Ist die Geometry eher aggressiv sportlich oder Tourer? (Es wird ja weiterhin die selben Rennstrecken sehen, nur in einer anderen Kategorie..)

Hatte schon mal wer Probleme mit Rissen oder ändlichem?

Und zu letzt: Gibt es irgend eine Alternative in dieser Preisklasse?

Mfg


----------



## Slow (2. August 2010)

Warum sollte ein größerer Rahmen komfortabler sein? Der hat auch ein längeres Oberrohr, also auch eine gestrecktere Sitzposition, was ich nicht komfortabler finde... 

Ich denke bei deiner Körpergröße würden noch beide Größen, sowohl 16 und 18" gehen. Kommt aber auch etwas auf deine Schrittlänge an. 16" ist halt wendiger, 18" laufruhiger und gestrecktere Sitzposition, also in meinen Augen auch sportlicher.
Letzendlich macht Vorbaulänge und Lenker auch was aus, aber ich denke das muss ich dir nach 2 Jahren Lizenz nicht sagen!?

Lies dir das Thema in der Galerie über das Inbred auch durch, da steht auch was zu den Größen drin...

Und nochwas: Das Inbred ist zwar schick, da dünne Stahlrohre, aber technisch gesehen würde ich mir ein Inbred trotzdem nicht als XC Rad aufbauen, wegen dem Mehrgewicht. Ich glaube da ärgert man sich nachher eher.
Wenn du die Optik unbedingt haben willst, musst dus halt machen. 

Alternativen findest du auch per Suchmaschine, nur allzuviele gibt es da nicht. Cove Handjob, Radon oder Scapin fällt mir spontan ein. Wahrscheinlich alles teuerer...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. August 2010)

Ich denke es wird eher der 18er. Dann kann ich mal wieder ne 350er Stütze fahren. Ja Vorbau/Stütze habe ich einiges hier zum ausprobieren. 

Der Rahmen ist ja rund 2.2 kg, also rund 1kg schwerer als mein Koba Racetool oder Merida FLX. Ich sollte also mit den selben Teilen bei rund 10 - 10.5 kg landen. Mit dem kann ich eigentlich gut leben. 
Oder denkst du dass es von der Geometrie her einfach kein CC Rad ist?

Mfg


----------



## Slow (2. August 2010)

Hm ok, ja, klingt doch ganz gut.

Ja, ich denke das das Inbred seine Stärke einfach dadurch hat, dass es ein recht niedriges Oberrohr und eine relativ wendige Geometrie hat. Es ist halt, wie du schon sagtest, eher ein Spaßbike. Und es spielt somit seine Stärken eher nicht im XC-Bereich aus, finde ich. 

Und klar kann man auch mit der Geometrie und dem richtigen Setup ein XC-Bike draus machen, ist halt nur nicht ganz optimal -aus genannten Gründen.

Das es geht, zeigt ja z.B. User Geisterfahrer oder dieses eine grüne Inbred mit Starrgabel und 9kg oder das weiße mit aktueller Reba... 

Das das Inbred was hat, bezweifle ich ja gar nicht. ;-)

Eine 350mm Stütze kannst du bei dem 18" fahren, klar, aber ich hoffe, dass dir das Oberrohr nicht zu lang wird. Ist ja schließlich beim Inbred noch länger, als beim 456...


----------



## Gorth (3. August 2010)

Mal was anderes: Wie wärs mit nem Kona? Das Explosif gibts auch schon für 400. Lange Ober- und Steuerrohre, gemäßigte Winkel. Das sollte gerade für Langstreckenrennen gut passen.


----------



## Superfriend (3. August 2010)

Inbreds im Rennen fahren geht hervorragend:







Du musst eben, wie schon gesagt, mit rund einem Kilo Mehrgewicht zu guten Alurahmen rechnen. Mein Inbred-Rahmen in 20" wiegt 2400 Gramm. Das ist nunmal der Kombination aus verwendetem Rahmenmaterial und verlangtem Preis geschuldet. Dass rennfähige Stahlrahmen auch leichter gehen ist ja mannigfach bewiesen worden (siehe IF und Co), ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findest Du in meinen Augen allerdings so schnell nicht. - Obwohl das genannte Kona auch nicht teuer ist. Das war auch für mich eine Alternative, am Ende stellte sich aber heraus, dass es eher schwer zu beschaffen ist, zudem hat mir das On One einfach besser gefallen.

Die Fahreigenschaften bieten einen problemlos handhabbaren Kompromiss aus Wendigkeit und Gutmütigkeit, was in der Summe eine hohe Fahrbarkeit auf Touren wie auch in Rennen bringt. Die Aggressivität wird dann eben maßgeblich von der gefahrenen Sattelüberhöhung beeinflusst, wie Du natürlich weißt. Hier aber Achtung: Die On One Oberrohre bauen sehr, sehr lang. Ich würde Dir daher eher empfehlen, auf den kleineren Rahmen zu gehen, sofern dies mit der Sitzrohrlänge und der Versenktiefe der Stütze (Stabilitätsgründe) noch guten Gewissens vereinbar ist. Mir war mit diesem Setup bei 183 cm Körpergröße die Sitzposition z.B. viel zu gestreckt:






Inzwischen sind die gezeigten Teile einer Kombination aus Syntace Lowrider und 75 mm Vorbau (ebenfalls Syntace) gewichen, was den Fahrspaß auf dem Bike potenziert.

Desweiteren stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach den Ausfallenden. Sofern Du SSP-Einsätze ausschließst, würde ich da natürlich die Standard-Dropouts nehmen. Ich jedenfalls bin glücklich damit, evtl. wird das weiße im Winter noch einen 29"-Bruder bekommen.

Fazit: Absolut empfehlenswertes Rad, auch für Rennen. Wegen der Oberrohrlänge aber aufpassen bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße!


----------



## cone-A (3. August 2010)

Der Inbred ist halt wirklich sehr schwer. Wenn Du von der Rennfraktion kommst, kann es gut sein, daß Du damit nicht lange glücklich bist.

Alternative: Sobre Multi aus dem Vorjahr: http://www.sobreshop.com/epages/227...ucts/Multi-0004&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct 

Der dürfte mit Tange Prestige-Hauptrohren ein paar Gramm leichter sein als der Inbred.

Der Sanderson Breath dürfte auch ein wenig leichter kommen: http://sanderson-cycles.com/content/sanderson-breath

Soma Groove: http://somafab.com/groove.html

Da weiß ich aber nicht, wie man an den Rahmen in D rankommt.

Viel Spaß mit der Suche!

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Baxx (3. August 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich bin selber 1.76 gross und mein Racebike hat eine RH von ca 42cm. Der 16er Inbred Rahmen hat nur ca 40cm Rahmenhöhe und ich möchte gerne was komfortableres. Also den 18er nehmen 44/45er Rahmenhöhe?



Ich bin 1,75m und fahre den 16er als Stadt- und Tourenrad, aber auch eher sportlich und ab und an mal im leichten Gelände. Sattelstütze mit Versatz, 75mm Vorbau. Das Inbred hat also ein langes Oberrohr, der Höhe nach hätte ich auch ein 18" nehmen können. In meinen Augen steht das Inbred in der Preisklasse ziemlich alleine da, einfach aus dem Grund, weil man mit dem Rahmen sehr flexibel ist. Nachteile sind Gewicht und Lackqualität - irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen.

Vorher hatte ich ein Soma Groove 17". Auch nett, irgendwann bau ich mir den nochmal auf. Kürzeres Oberrohr, etwas leichter (knapp unter 2 kg). Ging halt nicht so gut mit Nabenschaltung. Den Groove gibt's vorrangig in USA und insgesamt kommt man teurer als mit dem Inbred. Das ist aber auch bei den meisten anderen Stahlrahmen so.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. August 2010)

Leichter, gut gemachter Stahlrahmen mit racetauglicher Geometrie zu bezahlbaren Preisen? Da ist m.M.n. das Radon Chris Steel fast konkurrenzlos. Insbesondere, wenn du das 2009er Komplettbike nimmst, das bike-discount im Moment für 1200 Eus verramscht (vorausgesetzt, die verfügbaren Größen passen).

Musst halt mit dem Versender-Image leben, aber unter den Radon-Schriftzügen steckt ein echter Agresti. Sehr viel besser wirds für das Geld nicht .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. August 2010)

Stimmt, sehe ich auch so. Und das als Inbred-Fan.

Einen handgebauten europäischen Stahlrahmen zu dem Preis - wow! Würde auch beim Agresti zuschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. August 2010)

Problem ist der Preis 300 Franken.. da kommt sonst niemand ran und der Versand in der CH ist auch möglich. Welcher Shop hat Kona Frames?

Was ich mir unschlüssig bin beim On One ist die Grösse, obwohl ich inzwischen auch den Tread gelesen habe dazu. Von der Höhe her passen beide. Beim 16er mit nur 40cm Rahmenhöhe muss ich dann eine 400mm Stütze schon wieder ordentlich ausziehen - so wie jetzt beim Alu. Das sorgt dafür dass ich oft mit Knackgeräuschen und einer Beule in Höhe Klemmung zu kämpfen habe. (KCNC) Von dem her passt mir momentan der 18er besser.. 

Gibts den Radon Rahmen nicht einzeln? Das wäre geil..
Und Baxx du hast PM.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (3. August 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Gibts den Radon Rahmen nicht einzeln? Das wäre geil..



Die Frage kann dir nur H&S (bike-discount) beantworten. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, ihn vor längerer Zeit mal einzeln gesehen zu haben, zu einem Preis von (glaube ich) 799 Euro. Das ist der Rahmen auch wert, und genau deshalb ist das Komplettbike so ein gutes Angebot. Den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, lohnt sich im Vergleich vermutlich nicht.

Ist natürlich ein erheblicher Mehraufwand und im Endeffekt immer noch wesentlich teurer als der On-One. So mies sind die verbauten Teile (Reba, SLX/XT, Oro K18) zwar nicht, aber 1000 Euro holst du mit deren Verkauf vermutlich nicht rein.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. August 2010)

Apro ein 18er Inbred hat auch niemand zu verkaufen..?


----------



## Gorth (4. August 2010)

Kona kriegt man bei Hibike, ich bin auch schon am überlegen.. Bedenke nur, dass viele Stahlrahmen lange Steuerrohre mit Std. Steuersatz haben. Wenn du deine alte Gabel einbauen willst, würd ich da mal nachmessen. 120mm Steuerrohr sind keine Seltenheit, +30mm Steuersatz + min. 30mm Vorbau (F99 minimum Klemmhöhe 28mm) macht schon 180mm Mindestlänge des Gabelsteuerrohrs


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. August 2010)

Jop hab ich mir angesehn. Der Koba Rahmen hat auch ein std. Steuersatz desshalb ist der Gabelschaft noch relativ vorhanden. 

Ganz anderes Thema: Konnte mich schon bis zur Bezahlungs Page durchringen: 
-Pay Pal hab ich nicht.

Wie sicher ist es Code und alle Nummern der Credit Karte anzugeben? (Ist ja bei Kartenzahlung so verlangt)

Mfg


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Jop hab ich mir angesehn. Der Koba Rahmen hat auch ein std. Steuersatz desshalb ist der Gabelschaft noch relativ vorhanden.
> 
> Ganz anderes Thema: Konnte mich schon bis zur Bezahlungs Page durchringen:
> -Pay Pal hab ich nicht.
> ...



Warum kein PayPal-Konto einrichten? Dann ist deine Kartennummer nur dort hinterlegt und nicht bei jedem Händler. Ist IMHO die sicherste Methode.

Robert


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. August 2010)

Ich bin noch keine 18.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2010)

Hallo
Lass das mit dem pay pal konto. Ein freund von mir von hamburg hat mir gestern geschrieben dass jemand sein konto geknackt hat und 900 euro transferiert hat.

ICh persönlich lass es lieber. Nichts ist sicher!!!!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Hibike hat auch gute Angebote. Die Kona Rahmen gefallen mir alle, sowohl Alu als auch stahl.


----------



## atx900 (5. August 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Lass das mit dem pay pal konto. Ein freund von mir von hamburg hat mir gestern geschrieben dass jemand sein konto geknackt hat und 900 euro transferiert hat.
> 
> ICh persönlich lass es lieber. Nichts ist sicher!!!!



Du musst bei Paypal ja auch keine Kreditkarte hinterlegen, sondern kannst die benötigten Beträge vorher auch von deinem Bankkonto "aufladen".


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

So.. und es wurde doch wieder Alu.




Hab mich für ein Kona Kula Gold entschieden. Ausschlaggebend waren am Ende:

-Das geile zeitlose grau
-Die 17 Zoll Zwischengrösse
-Tragbare Versandkosten
-Die Möglichkeit per Post/Vorkasse zu zahlen
-Mein erstes Bike war ein Kona Cindercone
- Ok ich gebs zu: Das geringere Gewicht.

Weiss nur nicht ob mit schwarzen oder silbernen Teilen aufbauen. Tendiere zu silber.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2010)

Mit weiss-schwarzen teilen.
Habs vor einer stunde auch noch angeschaut. sieht wirklich noch gut aus und ist zeitlos.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2010)

Versuch mal, leichte silberne Teile zu finden. Da verzweifelt man. 

Nimm was anderes!


----------



## Nordpol (5. August 2010)

...das stimmt, leicht und silbern, da ist die Auswahl stark eingeschrenkt bzw. nicht vorhanden.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2010)

Ritchey wär was aber dann??? eventuell noch race face.
Oder bischen farbe reinbringen...rot oder das dunkle grün von tune. rest schwarz


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Jop das mit silber habe ich letze Stunde auch gemerkt. Früher gabs fast alles in silber und heute ist alles schwarz. Wen wer ein Tip hat bitte melden..

Sonst wirds halt schwarz. Obwohl mir silber schon gefallen häte. Aber warscheindlich wird schon eine leichte bezahlbare Stütze ohne Seatback in 27.2 ein Krampf werden.

Mfg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2010)

Die einzige, die es in lang gibt, ist die Tune. Und ob Du Dir die Klemmung zu dem Preis antun willst...
Thomson Masterpiece gibt's leider nur in kurz, die Elite wiegt in 27,2 x 400 fast 300g. Höchstens noch ein paar Titanstützen gäbe es.

An Vorbauten kenne ich Tune, Syntace F-139 (kaum noch zu bekommen und schon gar nicht in allen Längen, Chromoberfläche paßt nicht zu allem), Hope (schwer) und Thomson X.4 (nur Oversize), Race Face Deus (schwer zu kriegen, nicht in allen Längen, nicht besonders leicht, Chromoberfläche paßt nicht zu allem).
Könntest höchstens noch einen eloxieren lassen, was bei der Stütze aber schon wieder nicht geht.

An aktuellen Lenkern wüßte ich keinen hochwertigen in Silber.

Traurig, aber leider wahr.
In ein paar Jahren gibt es mit Sicherheit eine Silber-Renaissance, aber derzeit offenbar noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (5. August 2010)

Ritchey bringt demnächst eine silberne "Klassik"-Serie der WCS-Teile, die recht schick aussieht.

Von Procraft gibt es, soweit ich weiß, auch silberne Parts. Ist jetzt halt eher die billigere Ecke und nicht besonders leicht, aber qualitativ in Ordnung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2010)

Mein Tip: Roox S4 27,2mm in silber. Gibts auch in 430mm. Leider relativ schwer aufzutreiben.

Fahre selber ein Inbred in 16" mit 120mm-Vorbau und Thomson Seatpost in 420...(schwarz).
Körpergröße 1,84.

Finde das Inbred allerdings nicht sehr racig, eher gemütlich und etwa träge. Mir gefällts.

Bin im Mai auf einem Cotic Soul gesessen und kurz probegefahren. Das bike macht einen agileren Eindruck,
spielt aber auch in einer anderen Preisliga...

http://www.bikemagic.com/reviews/bikes/hardtail-frames/cotic-soul/15575.html

"for tough punishment and hard riding"


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Die Roox wiegt 305g. Es ist so wie Geisterfahrer schreibt, entweder sehr teuer oder nicht zu bekommen. Also kommt erst mal halt das schwarze KCNC zeugs ran. 

Mfg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Roox S4 27,2mm in silber. Gibts auch in 430mm. Leider relativ schwer aufzutreiben.
> 
> Fahre selber ein Inbred in 16" mit 120mm-Vorbau und Thomson Seatpost in 420...(schwarz).
> Körpergröße 1,84.
> ...


Und das könnte nicht zufällig mit der gewählten Rahmengröße zusammenhängen?

Ich fahre bei 1,90 den 20"er und brauche schon eine 400mm-Stütze.
Daß das Oberrohr entsprechend mitwächst, dürfte klar sein.

Silberne Klassikserie von Ritchey? Hm, interessant. Wahrscheinlich im eher wenig klassischen 31,8mm-Maß...

edit: Noch zwei: FSA (Oversize, Optik Geschmackssache), Crank Brothers (auch nur 31,8)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Fsa Teile in silber? Wo das?

Oversize Lenkerklemmung habe ich jetzt auch.

Mfg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2010)

Hier z.B. - nennt sich Storm Grey.
Passende Stütze gibt's meines Wissens aber leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Hm da müsste ich zuerst den Rahmen in Händen halten. Sonst beissen sich die beiden Grautöne. Other Subject: Angenommen ich bleibe bei schwarz: Stütze schwarz ohne Seatback aus Alu mit guter Preisleistung--> KCNC Alternativen? 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. August 2010)

Den Rahmen find ich sehr geil. Nur was für Anbauteile da dran sollen? 
Schaltung Bremsen kommt die 970er XTR dran. Das ist dem Rennbetrieb und der Zuverlässigkeit geschuldet. Laufräder bleibe ich auch beim altbewährten Mavic Crossmax SLR und gecleante Mavic Crossride. Doch was für eine Lenker /Vorbau/Stütze?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und das könnte nicht zufällig mit der gewählten Rahmengröße zusammenhängen?
> 
> Ich fahre bei 1,90 den 20"er und brauche schon eine 400mm-Stütze.
> Daß das Oberrohr entsprechend mitwächst, dürfte klar sein.
> ...



Nicht nur zufällig ...das war bewusst so gewählt. Ich wollte mal ein extrem kurzes wendiges bike, mit dem man technischen Spielkram machen kann. Die OR-Länge ist zur Zeit inkl. Vorbau/seatpost 600mm...also voll kompatibel...irgendwann hab ich doch ein XC-Möhre draus gemacht.
Lange Sattelstützen und angenehmen Flex finde ich aber auch sehr komfortabel verbunden mit einem tiefen Oberrohr/kleinen Rahmendreieck, sehe da keinen Nachteil...schau mal bei Liteville, das Konzept ist nicht ungewöhnlich .

Gegen 18" wäre ich mittlerweile aber auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> ...Doch was für eine Lenker /Vorbau/Stütze?



Was hältst Du von den weiss/grauen Pro-parts...glaub, das könnte ganz schick aussehen...weisser Flaschenhalter etc. optional, SLR in weiss.

Vorbau/Lenker:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p47742_Pro-FRS-OS-Vorbau-wei-.html


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

sehr schöner rahmen !!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. August 2010)

Den silbernen Thomson Elite Vorbau mit 25,4 mm-Klemmung kann man mit Geduld bei ebay.com ersteigern.... Paßt dann perfekt mit der Elite Stütze zusammen. Sowohl Roox als auch tune Stützen haben im Vergleich zur Thomson eine absolut miese Klemmung, die das Sattelgestell unnötig belastet...
Der Vorbau der Ritchey Classic Linie hat leider auch eine 31,8 mm-Klemmung. Schade, denn die Teile sind echt hübsch - und bezahlbar.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. August 2010)

Hm weiss ist irgendwie nicht so mein Fall. Die originalen Kona Teile würden am besten passen, sind aber aber genau so schwer. 

Wo gibts denn die Ritchey Klassik Teile? 31.8 ist kein Problem, fahre ich jetzt auch.

Mfg


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2010)

soviel ich weiss gibts die no ned zu kaufen. Kommen erst noch. 
Das sind dann sicher mal sattelstütze und vorbau. Hat mal bilder im mountain bike gehabt. sieht wirklich hübsch aus und sind auf niveau WCS.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. August 2010)

Das wäre sehr interessant. Ich finde jedoch nicht mal Bilder davon. Wenn jemand mehr weiss über Markteinführung/Preis oder Bilder hat bitte melden. Sonst werdens Tune Teile. Sollte bei meinem Gewicht kein Problem sein. 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. August 2010)

Nachtrag: Okei Ritchey gefunden. Und es wird Tune werden, die Ritchey Stütze hat Seatback. Wenn wer gebrauchte silberne Tune Teile hat bitte PM

Mfg


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2010)

Schicker Rahmen, und hat nicht jeder. Wenn du ihn in Händen hälst, würden mich "echte" Bilder und das Gewicht interessieren. 

Von Crankbrothers gibts Vorbau und Stütze in grauer "Metal"-Optik mit blauen Details. Könnte gut passen. Gewicht ist akzeptabel, der Preis eher nicht.
Edit: Den Cobalt-Lenker auch...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. August 2010)

Ja werde ich machen.

Mfg


----------



## Gorth (10. August 2010)

Zu Sattelstützen: Was ist mit der EC70 von Easton? 400er Länge und knapp unter 230g hat meine.


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2010)

...warum nimmst Du nicht einen Koba Rahmen, wenn Du im Team Koba bist. Taugen die nichts, den leicht sind sie ja...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. August 2010)

Wie geschrieben, werde ich das nächste Jahr nicht mehr in der Lizenz Kategorie fahren und auch ohne Team. Doch doch die Koba Rahmen taugen sehr wohl und leicht sind sie sehr. Meiner wird ca in 4 Wochen aber zum Verkauf stehen. 

@Gorth die EC 70 gibts doch nicht in silber? Imoment habe ich mich mal auf Tune eingeschossen. 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. Dezember 2010)

So lange hats gedauert. Ca 3 Monate habe ich auf die Tune Teile gewartet. Für mich hat es sich aber gelohnt wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe. Mein Bike für die Rennsaison 2011:









Mfg


----------



## Fezza (18. Dezember 2010)

Wow!! Sehr schön!!! und nicht an jeder Ecke zu sehen!!

Bis auf den LRS, welcher mir so gar nicht gefallen will...

Die silbernen Anbauteile und die Reifen kommen gut!!


----------



## corfrimor (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad ist wirklich sehr geil geworden! Und obwohl mir der SLR-Laufradsatz eigentlich nie so richtig gefallen will, paßt er zu diesem Aufbau ziemlich gut, finde ich. Vermutlich liegt das an den silbernen Anbauteilen. Nett


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Normalerweise finde ich die Laufräder optisch einfach nur grauenhaft. Hier sind sie in Ordnung. Der Rest ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

